# Odds of Seeing CADPAT patrol caps?



## TrooperHibbs (14 May 2007)

what are the odds that that we will see patrol caps like the americans, i have seen some fake ones at surplus stores but they obv arent realy cadpat, i think it would be handy having both the boonie and the cap in my opinion, what do yout think?


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (14 May 2007)

I have Always Like the Idea of them, but i highly doubt we will ever see them!!


----------



## Sig_Des (14 May 2007)

little to no chance. There's more important stuff we need in the supply system right now.


----------



## TrooperHibbs (16 May 2007)

lol ya like dragon skin armour, the idea was purely curiousity


----------



## Bomber (17 May 2007)

Fold your back and sides into the main body of the hat, instant brimmed patrol cap, the folds increase the issued hats "floppy" problem, even when wet.


----------



## childs56 (17 May 2007)

There was some talk a while ago about a baseball hat style head dress being introduced. What came of it I do not know.
It would be nice to see one come out.


----------



## MG34 (22 May 2007)

Just cut your bush hat down like the rest of the Army,it's too damn floppy anyways.The baseball cap style is not ideal as the brim impedes using the Elcrap scope.


----------



## medaid (22 May 2007)

... patrol cap.... ugly... keep my beret anyday


----------



## CF_Enthusiast (22 May 2007)

While we're at it, why not CADPAT head-raps and shemaghs?


----------



## medaid (23 May 2007)

head wraps exist aftermarket already. shemagh?! come on... seriously... the OD or Tan one works WAY better.


----------



## CF_Enthusiast (23 May 2007)

That was a joke.


----------



## TN2IC (23 May 2007)

Too bad it didn't work.


Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## DirtyDog (23 May 2007)

Well, a baseball style cap would be nice.

Worked up a good sweat on march today and found out just how floppy the bush cap can get. :-\


----------

